# Chen Xiaowang; Xinja Erlu from 1977



## Xue Sheng (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## sicko (Dec 18, 2012)

Just for information, as I don't understand the name.
This is the 2nd old form or it's the 2nd new form?

By the way: Thank you!
Great video.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Dec 18, 2012)

Laojia Yilu and Laojia Erlu

Then from Chen Fake

Xinjia Yilu and Xinjia Erlu


----------

